

AngularChat - tamaspiros

Chat app written in AngularJS and socket.io (running on node.js)<p>Writeup: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tamas.io&#x2F;angularchat&#x2F;<p>Demo: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;gQQzFx
======
tamaspiros
thanks for the comments guys.

@lumpysnake: to be fair I've always struggled with web design - I just can't
do it :) I wanted to put something together using Bootstrap as I find that the
easiest solution. I have a lot of ideas to take this project further so I'll
do my best to concentrate on UX

@danso: Yeah, I've done this - I've been working on a chat app using jQuery
and some other technologies but this one, using Angular is just so much
better.

------
lumpysnake
That's good work! However the user experience is not the best. I would rather
have the chatrooms stacked on the left, instead of inside a dropdown. That way
we can quickly see the available rooms. And I'd like to have a list of users
currently in the same room as me.

Also, a personal preference of mine is having the new message text box on the
bottom.

Keep it up!

------
taternuts
Thanks for doing the write-up! The code looks pretty well doc'ed as well, I'll
definitely be looking at this again because I've been meaning to integrate
angular with one of my little node app

------
tamaspiros
@taternuts - thanks! Good luck with your app as well

------
danso
You should've titled this with "Show HN", as it seems as if you've made it,
and it is a cool project, and deserves to be on the front page as a great
example of a personal project. I especially appreciate the well-written (and
laid-out) walk through, so thanks!

